# Que quiere decir "moved"



## Loob

A thread I started has been "moved".  What does this mean?

ob


----------



## Bienvenidos

Traslado a otro foro


----------



## Loob

que foro?  No entiendo.


----------



## unicito

Movida pues, trasladado, puesto en otro sitio etc..


----------



## Loob

pero donde? y porque?


----------



## unicito

Estas pidiendo una traduccion o le preguntas a un admin. acerca del porque se traslado tu hilo a otro lado?


----------



## Loob

Estoy pidiendo porque - y adonde - se traslado mi hilo a otro lado

Loob


----------



## El Torero

Perhaps it's been merged with an other thread, or you put it in a wrong directory...?


----------



## Jana337

You must have posted in a wrong forum, so a moderator transferred your thread elsewhere. It is common to leave redirects in the former forum. You can click on the link and it will take you to your thread. Otherwise, you can go to your profile and click on All threads started by Loob, or you can recover everything you have written here through your User Control Panel.

Jana


----------



## Loob

Parece que se ha trasladado a "specialised terminology"!!

Loob


----------



## Loob

I'm sorry, I'm still mystified.  Can a mod please tell me what I did wrong??

Loob


----------



## Jana337

Loob said:


> I'm sorry, I'm still mystified.  Can a mod please tell me what I did wrong??
> 
> Loob


You posted a thread about "glass-bottomed boat" in Vocabolario General (I think so but cannot verify it). That forum is (more or less) for words and sentences of everyday use, whereas your question was quite technical. To make orientation in the huge Spanish forum easier, threads are divided into several forums so that our members can focus on topics they have expertise in. 

What you did was not a capital sin but my Spanish colleagues would certainly appreciate more consideration on the part of all members so that they do not have to move too many threads. 

Jana


----------



## Loob

So... I should have posted my question under specialised terminology??

Loob


----------



## ILT

Hi Loob:

As Jana has already explained, General Vocabulary is the forum where we discuss day-to-day vocabulary. More specialized terms have specialized forums, and your thread was moved to one of them. What the moderator who moved your thread did was leave a temporary redirect, which means that following the link in the General Vocabulary forum will work for some time so you can know where your thread is now located. If you click on the name of your thread in General Vocabulary it will take you to its current location in the Specialized Terminology forum 

Warm regards

ILT


----------



## Loob

Thank you, ILT.  So if I have a similarly "oddball" question in future, I  should go straight to "specialised terminology"?

Loob


----------



## ILT

It depends on the question but if you think it is not a day-to-day word you can try Specialized, yes


----------

